

What's your favorite editor to hack with? - mhidalgo


======
cstejerean
I love TextMate on the Mac. Personally I think it's the best thing since
sliced bread :)

The only problem is that it's not cross platform and it's not available when
you're connecting over SSH into a server to fix some problems. I use Vi most
of the time to just edit configuration files, etc, but I found it lacks the
power I need for doing serious hacking (for all the vi lovers out there, I'm
willing to admit this is due to my ignorance).

I'm re-trying to learn Emacs to do some Erlang hacking but I've always been
turned off the by the relatively cryptic key combinations.

~~~
rms
Why regular Vi and not Vim?

~~~
cstejerean
You are right, I actually use Vim not Vi, I don't like Vi much as it doesn't
seem to like certain things, like key movements in insert mode.

~~~
jmcantrell
there are no movement commands in insert mode (to my knowledge) in vi

------
bp
Vi. The simplicity, speed, and the fact that it is installed on any *nix
system by default are my favorite aspects of Vi. I've played around with Vim,
but haven't migrated to it because I just don't use the features.

At times, I have been tempted to move to Emacs due to all its cool features
but have not yet, maybe some day. Emacs in slime mode has been great to use
while learning lisp.

~~~
palish
Petsonally, I can't imagine being without "zz" to center my view. I don't know
if Vi has an equivalent. "zb" and "zt" are nice, too.

~~~
bp
I use Ctrl-U and Ctrl-D to reposition the screen with respect to the cursor,
and it works out great.

I can see how what you describe 'zz' doing would be nice though.

------
jimm
Emacs (<http://www.io.com/~jimm/emacs_tips.html>).

------
paulgb
Lately I've been using Komodo edit from ActiveState, for a few reasons: It's
free (but not open source), cross-platform, optional vi (or emacs) key
bindings, built-in FTP support, cool "toolbox" feature, code completion for a
few scripting languages...

And it is based on the Mozilla platform, so it has extensions just like
Mozilla products.

------
nablaone
i'm a schizophrenic:

emacs - as a user, for lisp, xml, text, html templates, everything that takes
time. Launched at morning.

vi/vim - as a root/admin, for editing config files, especially on remote
machines

notepad.exe - on windows, very rarely

~~~
philh
I'm basically the same, although I have viper and vimpulse modes switched on
in emacs. (Years after switching from vim I still thought non-modal editing
was an aberration, so I gave up trying to brainwash myself.)

And (very) occasionally I use ed to make small changes. That's mainly just to
demonstrate my 1337ness to the one person who cares (me).

------
altay
vim. if you're hacking rails in vim, make sure to check out the rails.vim
plugin (<http://rails.vim.tpope.net/>). it rocks. also, for general-purpose
web dev, use the matchit plugin
(<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=39>) to balance your
xml/html tags.

------
comatose_kid
Clay tablets (in my lame attempt to be more hardcore than the 'vim and proud
of it' club)

------
daifuku
I've been using 'e' a bit. It's supposed to be the Textmate equivalent on
Windows:

<http://e-texteditor.com/>

Intype is another editor that's trying to bring Textmate to Windows, but it's
not as polished as 'e':

<http://intype.info>

------
palish
Vim.

At work, it's Visual Studio 2005 + ViEmu + Visual Assist.

------
christefano
I generally use vim and have the ViAllOver input manager to add vi commands to
other text editors.

<http://www.dabble.org/viallover/>

Unfortunately, ViAllOver won't work in Komodo, TextMate, etc. since many
editors don't use NSTextView.

------
weber
I was following intype from the beginning (because of the snippet
functionality to tell you the truth) but while a usable version didn't came
along i had to learn another one, so i went with emacs... if was love at 42th
sight.

------
nreece
Notepad2 on Windows ( <http://www.flos-freeware.ch/notepad2.html> ), the best
replacement for Notepad.

vi on nix

------
jsnx
I use vim and gvim.

------
jey
vim, obviously.

~~~
far33d
Bah! Visual editors are so new-school.

You should use ex :)

~~~
cturner
Sam is the coolest of the non-visual editors, but it's deceptive because it
comes with a graphical mode. If you run with that off, though, it's ed on
steroids.

~~~
far33d
ex is the same executable as vim/vi these days.

~~~
cturner
are you sure this was meant to be in reply to me? :)

------
dfranke
Depends what I'm hacking. I actually use both vi and emacs -- vi for quick
edits and emacs for more serious work. Eclipse for Java but nothing else. I'll
resort to ed if I'm on a system where I don't have my emacs customizations and
vi isn't vim.

------
SwellJoe
Vim

------
Goladus
emacs

Visual Studio for C#, though I haven't used it in awhile. Also sometimes IDLE
for Python and Dev-C++ for C. (Though for C I mostly use emacs now)

------
pc
PluggableTextMorph

------
3KWA
(g)Vim

------
lucumo
Kate, mostly. Vim when I need to do a quick edit (I use xterms for a lot of
stuff I do) or when logging in remotely.

------
GreyLensman
emacs for general purpose and languages. Eclipse for Scala and Netbeans for
Java. DrScheme for MzScheme.

------
rnc000
Eclipse. Plenty of good plugins available for many languages, excellent
SVN/CVS integration.

------
edu
currently I'm learning Emacs, and I'm loving it. For quick tasks (i.e.: config
file, glue scripts) if emacs is not running (i.e.: connected on a server) then
Vim.

For really stupid things, cat ;)

~~~
pc
Hmm, I've always found it odd how many people say they use emacs, but not for
"quick" tasks. It's not like it takes long to start it up -- on my machine,
emacs -f kill-emacs takes 0.12 seconds.

~~~
edu
On one of my old machines, development server not my desktop:

    
    
      edu@galileo:~$ time emacs -f kill-emacs
    
      real    0m1.421s
      user    0m0.092s
      sys     0m0.052s
    
      edu@galileo:~$ time vim --cmd :q
    
      real    0m0.016s
      user    0m0.008s
      sys     0m0.004s
    

I have to add that if I run again emacs it loads pretty fast, but the first
time it's slooow.

    
    
      edu@galileo:~$ time emacs -f kill-emacs
    
      real    0m0.136s
      user    0m0.068s
      sys     0m0.044s
    

------
jmcantrell
the same as my favorite editor for everything... vim

------
Leon
Nobody else likes using ed sometimes?

------
motoko
emacs

~~~
Zak
I learned it for Slime, and started using it for everything else when every
other editor felt crippled.

------
gwenhwyfaer
vi - preferably elvis, because I'm a contrarian (and it comes as standard with
Slackware)

------
danteembermage
NetBeans, ;)

------
lsb
irb/ghci/drscheme, and then just copy-pasting into something stupid like pico.

------
yrashk
TextMate

~~~
Kaizyn
I've started using e Text editor for Windows; as it supports the TextMate
bundles.

~~~
iamelgringo
Another vote for e. I love it, Snippets are the bomb, and the textmate bundle
support is great as well.

~~~
yrashk
the next step is to move to osx :)

------
thomasswift
textmate, bundles are great

------
minus1
SlickEdit

------
cosmok
Smultron.

------
jamongkad
Intype.

------
vincentliu
vim

------
rbitar
TextMate

------
spiralhead
stone & chizzle

------
mudge
Kate

------
tzury
Scite

------
twism
eclipse

------
axod
jedit

~~~
Leon
I prefer to use jEdit when I'm working on a project that I move between
several different machines to work on - if I know I'll be developing on a mac,
linux, and windows machine it's good to keep some sense of organization the
same inside the text editor and it's plugins.

